# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  I have been Lucid Dreaming since I was a child.

## dreamerchild

This is certainly odd. I have never heard of Lucid Dreaming until today and happened to look it up and find this site. To my surprise, I found out that I have been Lucid Dreaming ever since I was a child. There was one dream when I was young in which I wanted to cliff dive and not get hurt, also be able to fly back up. I suddenly had total control of the dream once I realized that it was a dream. And, ever since then, I have been able to control my dreams most nights. I'm now 21 years old; in my dreams, I have made myself be able to fly, I have made myself have incredible martial arts skills, I have purposefully become the object of someone's desire, I have made myself be able to talk to animals, etc.. most of these on more than one occasion.
Lucid Dreaming is very easy for me to slip into. And the control is amazing - I literally think of some place in my dreams and I am there.
And also, if a dream gets too scary, I can make myself wake up quite easily - because it's all just a dream!

Now then, I was wondering if anyone has ever had a similar experience or if anyone wishes to comment upon mine. I would like input on this as I somehow thought that everyone could control their dreams...

Thanks, Melissa

----------


## BigFan

> This is certainly odd. I have never heard of Lucid Dreaming until today and happened to look it up and find this site. To my surprise, I found out that I have been Lucid Dreaming ever since I was a child. There was one dream when I was young in which I wanted to cliff dive and not get hurt, also be able to fly back up. I suddenly had total control of the dream once I realized that it was a dream. And, ever since then, I have been able to control my dreams most nights. I'm now 21 years old; in my dreams, I have made myself be able to fly, I have made myself have incredible martial arts skills, I have purposefully become the object of someone's desire, I have made myself be able to talk to animals, etc.. most of these on more than one occasion.
> Lucid Dreaming is very easy for me to slip into. And the control is amazing - I literally think of some place in my dreams and I am there.
> And also, if a dream gets too scary, I can make myself wake up quite easily - because it's all just a dream!
> 
> Now then, I was wondering if anyone has ever had a similar experience or if anyone wishes to comment upon mine. I would like input on this as I somehow thought that everyone could control their dreams...
> 
> Thanks, Melissa



Nope, not everyone can control their dreams. Some have since they were kids, others including myself have to work at it to have LDs and even then, it takes time and a lot of patience especially if you are a newbie with expectations based on people's experiences and not first hand experience. Some on this site have had LDs as kids by becoming aware of scary dreams as they progressed and developed from there. Hopefully this was what you are looking for. I would look at DJs for more info since most would have a little intro at the start of it  :smiley:

----------


## Mespia

I've had several lucid dreams as a child, though hardly of good quality. In one I was walking down my basement stairs with a ghost. I realized it was a dream and tried to wake up by opening my eyes really wide, but I failed. I then lost lucidity. In a few others I tried to fly, but failed all of them, maybe since I wasn't fully lucid. (In one of them, I locked myself in the bathroom, turned the lights off, and jumped up and down flapping my arms). 

I think it's natural to have lucid dreams as a child, though. A lot of people here have, and some of the children I know do.

----------


## Nighthog

My first lucid dream came quite late in my life. I can't for sure tell which age it really was now but I remember the dream though. Was a short few moments standing in a clearing of snow and taking a hand and feeling it and seeing it melt to form water droplets.
Must have been at age 15-16 or similar.
It came about after starting to try out meditation stuff and other workings into such and spiritual things. Basically was at that age that I started to look into that all and did things at first. I learned the world lucid dream many years later.
It has since then appeared more often as time progressed and I gained more interest to have more of them. Though I do have spells when I have much less of them. Though those are mostly at times I'm feeling down or worse. Being relaxed, happy and not stressed makes it much easier.

It's great if you came to see it at a young age as you will had much time to muster your dream skills up to now.

----------


## ninnato

Hi,
No, I cannot control my dreams.
I have experienced quite a lot for times knowing that I am dreaming, telling myself that I want to wake up, cause most times the dreams are not very nice…. – but I never succeed in doing it – making myself wake up.
You are a lucky person!

----------


## Bizarre Jester

you were blessed with a natural ability, good for you. It sounds like it will be easy for you to build on that.

----------


## harryhoudini66

I have been able to since I was small as well. I remember specifically too when it occurred. I kept having a reoccurring dream in which I was being chased by a demon and would reach a fork in the road. I would run to the right and get caught. Every time the dream would end the same way. One time while I reached the fork, I realized what would happen so I went to the left instead and the dream turned to something else. I had a pack of wolves chasing me. I was very scared. One of the wolves jumped on me and midair I realized it was a dream. The wolf fell to the ground and started licking my hands.

Upon until recently I have learned to control my dreams completely. I can sometimes even partially wake and feel my bed to make sure I am dreaming. Other times while I am dreaming I realize why I am dreaming what I am dreaming. Something I saw or heard earlier in the day or week. I have also heard random voices or had random thoughts as I fall to sleep. This lets me know I am very tired. Anyone ever hear themselves snoring as they fall in to a deep sleep? Another recent limit I have overcome is with flying. Ever since I was a child I would only hover. I could not fly. Now I can fly up super high when I realized I was putting the limitation on myself. For whatever reason, hovering was more feasible in my mind then straight-out flying.


This has been great ever since I became a parent. I had some horrible horrible dreams. Once I learned to control them, then they would occur, I would change the scenery or at least realize it was a dream so I would not get affected by it as much.

My dreams get real crazy. They are extremely vivid and while it happens I find myself thinking and analyzing. For example, I remember one time during a dream saying to myself. “my brain is creating all this art work and people walking around?”. One dream I have frequently is about going in to peoples dreams. Other times I fall in to sleep so deeply it feels like i sink in to my bed or through my wall. Had a few dreams in which I see myself sleeping as well.

----------


## harryhoudini66

> This is certainly odd. I have never heard of Lucid Dreaming until today and happened to look it up and find this site. To my surprise, I found out that I have been Lucid Dreaming ever since I was a child. There was one dream when I was young in which I wanted to cliff dive and not get hurt, also be able to fly back up. I suddenly had total control of the dream once I realized that it was a dream. And, ever since then, I have been able to control my dreams most nights. I'm now 21 years old; in my dreams, I have made myself be able to fly, I have made myself have incredible martial arts skills, I have purposefully become the object of someone's desire, I have made myself be able to talk to animals, etc.. most of these on more than one occasion.
> Lucid Dreaming is very easy for me to slip into. And the control is amazing - I literally think of some place in my dreams and I am there.
> And also, if a dream gets too scary, I can make myself wake up quite easily - because it's all just a dream!
> 
> Now then, I was wondering if anyone has ever had a similar experience or if anyone wishes to comment upon mine. I would like input on this as I somehow thought that everyone could control their dreams...
> 
> Thanks, Melissa



 I have only woken myself up once because the dream was so horrible I could not bear to see it. Other than that, all the other times I simply stay in the dream and change the scene.

----------


## no_limits

> This is certainly odd. I have never heard of Lucid Dreaming until today and happened to look it up and find this site. To my surprise, I found out that I have been Lucid Dreaming ever since I was a child. There was one dream when I was young in which I wanted to cliff dive and not get hurt, also be able to fly back up. I suddenly had total control of the dream once I realized that it was a dream. And, ever since then, I have been able to control my dreams most nights. I'm now 21 years old; in my dreams, I have made myself be able to fly, I have made myself have incredible martial arts skills, I have purposefully become the object of someone's desire, I have made myself be able to talk to animals, etc.. most of these on more than one occasion.
> Lucid Dreaming is very easy for me to slip into. And the control is amazing - I literally think of some place in my dreams and I am there.
> And also, if a dream gets too scary, I can make myself wake up quite easily - because it's all just a dream!
> 
> Now then, I was wondering if anyone has ever had a similar experience or if anyone wishes to comment upon mine. I would like input on this as I somehow thought that everyone could control their dreams...
> 
> Thanks, Melissa



Haha it was the exact same for me. I found this site when I was about 12 and I've been lucid dreaming for as long as I can remember. I could also wake myself up whenever I wanted but I've been able to do it less and less lately. When I was younger I used to have to say "I wish..." for something to happen in my dream but now I just need to think it.

----------

